# Blue strap on a black dial?



## Pallet Spoon

I have frequently cautioned people here on putting a blue strap on a blue dial watch ... unless matched perfectly, or very many shades apart, it looks like a mistake. Usually on a black dial I would immediately gravitate to either a black strap, or brown ... maybe a tan ... even green

I have a blue strap I really like and had it on a watch I am selling ... it is not going with the package.

I also have an odd watch that is hard to pair with a strap. It's not really a dive watch, not a "racing" watch", but is a chrono.

... so, does the black dial blue strap combo below work?


----------



## kpjimmy

Pallet Spoon said:


> I have frequently cautioned people here on putting a blue strap on a blue dial watch ... unless matched perfectly, or very many shades apart, it looks like a mistake. Usually on a black dial I would immediately gravitate to either a black strap, or brown ... maybe a tan ... even green
> 
> I have a blue strap I really like and had it on a watch I am selling ... it is not going with the package.
> 
> I also have an odd watch that is hard to pair with a strap. It's not really a dive watch, not a "racing" watch", but is a chrono.
> 
> ... so, does the black dial blue strap combo below work?


Yep looks good! Bottom line if you like it that's all that really matters. But my take is yes. I don't think there's a bad pairing when thinking about it lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## longtimelurker

There's a reason that black leather is rarely matched with blue suits.

For me, the strap needs some contrast stitching to match the dial print. Doesn't have to be much, but something to bridge the odd match.


----------



## Bonzodog

I think it looks good,but it’s what you think that really counts.


----------



## Nokie

Very sharp looking to me as well, and I am very picky about mixing colors on watches.

Looks great. Hope you think so as well.

Good luck.


----------



## alanaugie

IMO blue can go with black. You have to remember just about everything goes with black since it’s a neutral color. That being said I would lean more heavily toward a dark blue/navy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Yes, it looks good. It is the right shade of blue to go with a black dial.


----------



## drlagares

it could be better if its dark blue on the strap and dial


----------



## heboil

Hard to say because of the lighting. It looks pretty close to black, which isn't the best for contrast.

Here's a navy epsom leather on a black dial that I have. I think this difference works.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

Yes it can !!


----------



## Russ1965

Blue strap on a black dial will always work................ Interweb pics attached:


----------



## J.A.R.V.I.S.

Yep, Ive just done it. I wasn't quite sure at first but it goes with my wardrobe.

Please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Melissakis




----------

